# Monthly National Legislation Report



## Marty

The Monthly National Legislation Report is published once a month listing available reports of dog and animal legislation in all States and other countries. Compiled By: Ken Sondej ([email protected]) & Linda D. Witouski ([email protected]) Copyright © 2008, The Monthly National Legislation Report (Copyright © violations include deleting, changing, or altering of information)

Monthly National Legislation Report


----------

